# 2016 Northern Ohio Tri-Track Spectacular - Toledo, Austintown, Brunswick



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

getting ready for Sunday!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good luck I will be working.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> getting ready for Sunday!


Go get 'em Mike!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tri-Track SPECtacular!
Although the drive to and from the track was a little sketchy (thanks mother nature), the on track racing was spectacular! A BIG thank you to the folks at Hobby Stop West (Patrick Falgout) for hosting the first event!
78 entries battling it out for bragging rights! Each track represented well, but what track will take home the most hardware at the end of the series????
Below are the top 3 in each class:
WGT-R
1. Patrick Barber
2. Bill Shay
3. Michael Elwood
17.5 TC
1. Nate Wagner
2. Ted Hammer
3. Bobby Falgout
VTA
1. Eric Meeks
2. Patrick Barber
3. Bobby Falgout
F1
1. Joe Klebau
2. Charles Mackin
3. Jason Smith
USGT
1. Nate Wagner
2. Mike Mcbride
3. Eric Meeks
17.5 1/12th
1. Lee Harpe
2. Lon Burling
3. Joe Klebau
GT12 Spec
1. Kevin Nestor
2. Patrick Barber
3. Michael Elwood
We realize the next race scheduled for February 7th at Austintown is on Super Bowl Sunday (an oversight on our part!). We are looking at alternative dates. Please stay tuned!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

just do it the sat before the superbowl...if possible:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations Patrick and Michael!!!
Mark Heitger


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The next race at Austintown is only a few weeks away! (Sunday Feb. 7th). 

Doors will open at 7am, racing at 10am.

Practice on Saturday 10am-6pm.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope the weather is good...im 100% sure im coming:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll have my F1 and WGT-R.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Can someone confirm the tire rule for 17.5 1/12 at this event. Open or purple stripe?

Flyer said class rules posted on NORCAR website (which means open for 17.5 1/12). Now I'm reading otherwise.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

The race flyer states that the rules are on line on the NORCAR web site, which states:

Class: 1/12 scale 21.5, 17.5 and 13.5

Motor/Rotor: ROAR approved 21.5/17.5/13.5 with ROAR approved tuning rotor.
ESC: Any ROAR approved non-timing ESC in its approved “Blinky” mode.
Battery: Any hard case 1s. Need not be ROAR approved.
Gearing: Open
Tires/Rims: Open
Body: ROAR approved 1/12 scale GTP
Maximum Battery Voltage: 4.20v
Minimum Ground Clearance: 3mm
Minimum Weight: 730g
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Body Height/Wing: N/A
Other:

So which is it? Purple stripe spec tire, or open tire?


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

*tire*

For this Sunday Feb. 7TH in the 1/12 17.5 class we will have open tire, whatever you want to run will be fine.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

No problem, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Are you going to have those killer cinnamon rolls?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

will there be practice on sat??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

From the Austintown Facebook page:
One week till the tri-track race here at Austintown Hobby!!! Get those cars ready, track open all week for practice , for those traveling and needing lodging give us a call (330) 793-9233 and we can help you. Hobby shop hrs. 
Monday-weds 10-6
Thursday 10-9
Friday 10-8
Saturday 10-6
Sunday - Raceday 7am


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

starrx said:


> will there be practice on sat??


you can practice any time the hobby shop is open its just $10 for the whole time your there


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Cinnamon rolls will be in the house!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Austintownhobby said:


> Cinnamon rolls will be in the house!!!!


I'm on a diet now, can you make up some grilled chicken salad with a splash of hot sauce and some mandarin oranges??


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

sg1 said:


> I'm on a diet now, can you make up some grilled chicken salad with a splash of hot sauce and some mandarin oranges??


Lol!!! Sure , I will still be eating cinnamon rolls though, and hot sausage sandwiches for lunch!!!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sg1 pm


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Anybody know what the entry fee is tomarrow for 3 classes? Also what time doors open and racing starts?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

20 first... the rest is 15...so you looking at 50bucks for 3classes...I think open at 7 race at 10


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

when will results,standings & pictures be posted??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points - it will go down to the last race in every class!!!!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm putting my team xray x1 2015 F1 roller up for sale,$175obo will need a front wing and front lower arms pm me for more info


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Last race is this weekend at NORCAR!

Saturday - Doors open at 8am, racing at 11am
Practice - Friday - Doors open around noon, and close at 10pm


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

When will the finished points be posted


----------

